# Can't create account with Talkatone



## aloha218

I can't create account with Talkatone, it says Registration not available at the moment :sad:
Can anyone else check if they can create accounts with Talkatone ?


----------



## joeten

You need to contact them Talkatone - Contact Us only they can tell you why.


----------



## aloha218

joeten said:


> You need to contact them Talkatone - Contact Us only they can tell you why.


i contacted but no reply :sad:


----------



## joeten

Sorry to hear that, we would be unable to tell you what the issue is and making a account 
Would not do anything as it shows in their faq's that they have previously blocked
Countries, and we don't know if they have done so for some areas.


----------

